# Anno 1404 was für ein Rechner?



## Bierbaum (10. Juli 2009)

*Anno 1404 was für ein Rechner?*

Ich brauch euere Hilfe ich hab keine Ahnung von Hardware oder ähnliches.
Würde aber sehr gerne Anno 1404 spielen nur das Problem ist mein PC ist schon 5 Jahre alt und da wollte ich euch fragen welchen Rechner ich mir holen sollte damit Anno 1404 gut läuft am besten Günstig 

Mfg, Metin


----------



## AdeE (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 was für ein Rechner?*

Tag,

was ist bei dir günstig? 1 EUR oder doch vielleicht 2 EUR? Da musst du schon ein wenig genauer werden.

Btw: falsches Subforum.


----------



## Bierbaum (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 was für ein Rechner?*

Ja, so 200 bis 400 Euro ist das realistisch?


----------



## Player007 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 was für ein Rechner?*

Das nächste Mal dort posten: 
Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und Praxisprobleme - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Demcy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 was für ein Rechner?*

Fehlen etliche Angabe ...

Was für ein monitor 
wie wichtig ist dir die grafik 
was willst du ausgeben 

Pauschal würde ich sagen 19" monitor 500€ und 22" 600€ mit mitlerern grafikeinstellungen
jeweils das doppelte mit alles details + 8xAA/16xAF



> Ja, so 200 bis 400 Euro ist das realistisch?


*Nein !*


----------



## darkfabel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 was für ein Rechner?*

kann ich anno auf meinem pc spielen ?

Amd athlon 64 x2 4000+ 
4gb ram
2* 8800 GT
500Gb HDD


----------



## seiLaut (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 was für ein Rechner?*



darkfabel schrieb:


> kann ich anno auf meinem pc spielen ?
> 
> Amd athlon 64 x2 4000+
> 4gb ram
> ...


Edit: Rein von der Grafikkarte auf jedenfall. Doch die CPU könnte bremsen. Ich empfehle dir, wie jedem mit so einem PC, die Demo zu laden..

@bierbaum: Wie schon ein paar Mal erwähnt: Mehr Angaben, vielleicht lässt sich von deinem alten Rechner noch was verwerten.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 was für ein Rechner?*



darkfabel schrieb:


> kann ich anno auf meinem pc spielen ?
> 
> Amd athlon 64 x2 4000+
> 4gb ram
> ...



In 1280x1024 ohne AA/ 2-4 x AF müsst das eigentlich recht gut funzen

Anno 1404 im Test: Grafikkarten-, CPU- und DirectX-9-/DirectX-10-Benchmarks - Anno 1404, Test, Grafikkarte, CPU, DirecxtX 9, DirectX 10


----------



## Mufflon (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 was für ein Rechner?*

Hab einen X3 mit ne 4870 1gb und 4gb ddr3 ram läuft damit auf hoch bloß fängt an zu ruckeln wenn oben ein gesicht von nem mitspieler erscheint.Wenn du die sachen gebraucht findest so um de 400€


----------



## Demcy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 was für ein Rechner?*

Amd athlon 64 x2 4000+ 
4gb ram
2* 8800 GT
500Gb HDD 

Also haste nen SLI-system? Wenn ja wird dringend zeit für nen dickere CPU !! das ding bremst wie die hölle !!


----------



## darkfabel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 was für ein Rechner?*

ja merke ich cpu is schon bestellt


----------



## nulchking (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Anno 1404 was für ein Rechner?*

Ich zocke es mit meiner 8600 GT und meinem 4600+
Sieht ganz passabel aus, hab einfach ein paar Tuningtipps aus der PCGH angewendet ^^


----------

